# Torque WorkCentre



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

*It's been a long journey....*

From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.



I didn't have time to crack it open until this morning…...



My heart began to flutter wildly…..this is awesome, even in the box ! I could see how well constructed this table is, it is not just heavy duty, it's industrial ! This is going to be sweet. I am sure now 100% that 
1. It was worth the wait
2. It is definitely worth the money
3. It will be able to be pushed to the limits and beyond my expectations.






This is very exciting !!
Now to get it assembled and into it's designated shop space….I am doin' a dance…... today I have things scheduled, tomorrow will begin the next leg of the journey.

Thanks for looking,

Lisa


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Oh my gosh, you Extravagant Woodworker!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Congratulations Lisa.

I was beginning to wonder if you would ever get it.

I really have mixed emotions though. I can no longer brag that I have the only US Torque Work Centre.
(Of course I will always have the* first*!)

I can't wait to see what you do with it.-------Videos Please
Kent


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


WOW Lisa!
Congratulations! It's like a new baby!!!! (only less work and expense!)
Looking forward to your projects with it.
Ellen


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Wow oh Wow Lisa, what a wonderful package to receive!
I can't wait to see the great projects that you will be making.

Congratulations on your "investment" !!

I guess we'll be seeing some pics of it installed soon


> ?


????


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


what a realy niiiiiiiiice chrismas present you have spendt on yourself
congrat´s with it
now let´s us see some dust and the chips fly
looking forward to see what you come up with

(now rermember to take it slowly while you asemple it)= more fun

Dennis


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Jiminie Crickets! You did it!

Can't wait for your report,
Steve


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Good Luck. The best part is your friends with the company rep. No problems, only solutions.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


A beautiful looking machine, much fun.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Lisa Congratulations. And now good luck on getting it assembled. Maybe you can invite Kent over. He's the only one in the USA to have assembled one.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


I am so happy for you… and we apologise for the delay..
And now that you have it… we all better watch out…
Actually Karson… Kents arrived fully assembled via Denver Colorado where it starred in an episode of Cool Tools TV Show… airing later this year…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


great news lisa .

if you have to do anything more than dance ,
take all that packing paper into the loo ,
it will give you something new to read ( LOL) !


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Yeah, I got lucky, Larry. All I had to do is drive for 20 hours to go get it and take it home! I'm thinking the assembly would have been easier. But then I wouldn't have meet Stu and Grundy.

Is it assembled yet Lisa? Come on, we're waiting! Maybe Larry and I could come help.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Oh Mannnn, I woud need a bigger shop (or fewer tools … nah)

Looking forward to seeing what you can do with this.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Thanks everyone for the encouragement : )
I wish Kent and Larry would come by to assemble it FOR me.
I will keep an update in pics and post as I progress with projects.
I am also looking to seeing what I can do with this great machine.
David- I have ironed the newspaper so I can catch up on what's going on down under.

Thanks all,

Lisa


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


woohoo! This is very exciting!  Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Congrats Lisa: I'm sure you will enjoy it and make a whole lot of saw dust.. Can't wait to see it assembled..


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Too Cool!!!
I am just about the same shade of green… with envy!
Just let me know if you ever need a sitter for that beautiful baby.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


just a thought Lisa
have you considered to make the first uniuqe toturial on the assembling
)

Dennis


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Hey Dennis that's a great idea. 
I didn't start today, I have company visiting.
So I can still get pics.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


only glad to spread my crazy ideas
if there is anything I can do to confuse you under the assembling just say so…....ha ha

and I sure you will be famus down under when Larry point to your instruktionpicturebook of it

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *It's been a long journey....*
> 
> From Queensland Austalia, over 9000 miles in about 7 weeks on an ocean freighter, the Torque WorkCentres have arrived at my home in Connecticut. I have been pacing the shop the whole time, waiting anxiously for it's arrival, imagining and dreaming about projects I can do with this machine.
> Yesterday afternoon the tractor trailer pulled up to the end of my 600 ft long driveway and the driver unloaded all 880 lbs of two machines. He was kind and escorted the boxes to my shop front on the pallet hand truck, I couldn't thank him enough. I am sure I would have been able to transport it myself somehow, but this sure made it simple.
> ...


Crazy is good, Dennis


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

*In it's new home*

The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
good things are worth waiting for !
I was actually waiting on my husband to clean out the half of the garage he claimed as his,
because without this extra room I had no place to set her up.
I can't really complain because in the process of cleaning he painted the walls and ceiling to reflect better light,
and he hung a shop light for me over the Torque work area. What a love.

Here she is -



I set it up in more than a few hours…I am slow…. and got a 3/4" sheet of MDF for the top.
I was going to cut the sheet to the size of the bed, 24" x 6' 7" but decided to leave it at 8' and use the extra as a work surface. For support under the extra length I built the case for drawers that will house the tooling for the Torque. I will post the cabinet again when it is completed. I have something special in mind for the front.
I am going to make drawers and put a door with a lock on it, so when we travel the tools will be secure.
It is a separate rolling cabinet that fits precisely under the height of the bed overhang. Somewhere in the process of cleaning up I misplaced the fourth wheel for the cabinet so it is missing one front wheel for now.
My husband just brought me home another wheel, I think he thinks he put it in with his stuff when he moved out of the garage. Probably, but either way he fixed it for me.



That's it so far, will hook up the power to it with an extension cord until my husband runs some outlets for me.
I am very excited to get it running. In putting it together I was amazed at the engineering and the strength of the materials that went into making this workstation. It is truly amazing. Now if I can make something amazing with it, I will be really really happy.

Thanks for looking,

Lisa


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


wee doggy what a great toy . This is the start of many great things to come. Congrats Lisa.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


The Torque looks real happy in her new home.. and the space all refurnished with a lick of paint and new lighting too…. so now that you have the TWC assembled … i can't wait to see what you can do… remember lots of pics and a few videos too..
I am so glad that you have it and that you like it…and that it was worth waiting for….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


now your talking lisa .

looks good ,and as you say
worth waiting for .

i did eat all my popcorn
watching the reviews ,

so i'll get some more ,
and watch this world famous torque at work .

in the hands of a savvy pilot like yourself !


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


WooHoo. That is pretty gosh darn exciting. I am really looking forward to seeing what you do with it. Looks like a great addition.

Good job on the install too. New paint and nice top.
Steve


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Very nice but I think they delivered it to the wrong place. My shop doesn't look like that. HaHa


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


looking good so far!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


So when is Larry coming over to give you lessons? Wasn't that part of the package deal?


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Can't wait to see what comes off it! Saw the video, interesting machine for sure.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Congrats Lisa, you'll get many hours of fun with that machine.
Your garage is toooooo clean!!! It really needs some sawdust!
I will be anxiously awaiting the projects that come off that machine.
And… looking forward to seeing it too.
Ellen


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


That is a beautiful machine and I have seen how versatile these are. Congratulations, Lisa.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Looking good!
I will be in the backrow watching.
Can't wait to see what is first off the machine.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Nice score on the TWC, enjoy working with it can't wait to see your projects…BC


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Nice, Lisa I am envious. Will be watching for the new projects to start rolling of. If you run into a question, I believe their might be some help on here (smile) that might know a thing or two about this machine. Anyway, looks like you have a good start on it.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Wow! How exciting! I can't wait to see what you will make with it. Just think of the treasures waiting to be born! It is so fun to work in such a clean place with beautiful equipment like that. Congratulations!

Sheila


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Congratulations Lisa. I know you have waited a long time for this. You will be amazed how you constantly find new uses for the Torque. It will be interesting to see the different applications you come up with.

I am loving mine. The set up is incredibly easy. I had to cut some slots on a small project Sunday. To set up any other way would have taken quite some time, but with the Torque, including set up, was less than 5 minutes. In fact, I'm not even sure how I could have done it another way because of how the piece was made.

Keep us updated--Thanks
Kent


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Wauuu, thats a thing… I look really forward to see what you will make with this.
I took a quick look at the site, and it seems like a very vercitile table, the limit is the sky.
Hope it will bring you plenty of interesting hours.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


Bring it on girl !
Sounds like your home and back at it.
Hubby didn't really have a space, just clutter.
He has his own garage 26' x 38' plus other "areas".
Some in the shed, some in the main barn first floor, all of the second floor, garage below.
He used to have his own heating and air conditioning business, lots of "stuff".
He is always willing to help me with the shop so I can't complain too much.

Thanks everyone for the comments and support,
projects will eventually follow…

Lisa


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *In it's new home*
> 
> The Torque Workcentre is FINALLY in it's new home.
> I will admit it has been some time since the box arrived from Australia,
> ...


hey its sure looks good with the new toy in there
hmm ..let me see.. you got a big box home ….beside playing with the new toy
you have realy pursvated hubby to open both the vallet and the workingpower
to refurb your shop….big smile..Bravo …thats the way Lisa ! ..woodrules 
look forward to see your next instalment

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

*Torque-a-roo*

Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.



Needs a bit of hand sanding yet.
I bought this wood some time ago and for the life of me 
I can't remember what kind it is.
Splashed it with a bit of MS to see the grain and color.
Will finish with satin poly an glue him to the side of my cabinet.

I am ready to take on the shoe !!

Thanks for looking,
Critiques welcome as this is a first carving, 
and I am not sure if it looks right,

Lisa


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


Sure looks like a Kango to me Lisa…....... that's pretty neat.

Did you do this with the TWC? What all will the TWC do anyway?

Can't wait to see more !!!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


looks great. the color also looks kangastic whatever wood it may be


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


looks like a roo to me…i think this is how larry really gets around the bush…a fine bloak he is…cant wait to see your cabinet doors for the twc….your quite the craftsman…insert women here…......with all due respect….when do we get to see your newly renovated shop , thats all yours now…....looking forward to seeing it..grizz


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


You will roo the day you started doing these… ;0)


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


Cool. It looks rooterrific to me. I can't carve for poopy so I am deeply impressed.

Can't wait to see more,
Steve


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


Looks like another first class shop cabinet is in the works!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


That is skippy…They close the Sydney Harbour Bridge at 4 o'clock every day to let the Kangaroos cross???
Cross my heart… lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


from rabbit hoping
to roo jumping
sweet !

you are going to have to make a bubinga
pogo stick soon

just to get around your shop .


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


Lisa,
Thats a beautiful little fellow.
Really impressive, you have done a beautiful job there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


Great work, Lisa… you seem to be getting the hang of that Torque quite nicely!
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


He is really beautiful! Perfect in every way! I love him!

Sheila


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


Looks great to me. Now we need a blog on how you did it

Thanks Lisa


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking that, too (what Kent said!) I would love to see how you did it Lisa!

Sheila


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't mislead anyone into thinking I did this with the Torque.
He is for the Torque.
I used my RotoZip with the flex tool attachment, 
and Dremel carbide cutting bits.
No big deal, I just thought he was cute, 
and actually came out decent for a first time carving.
I like the Rotozip flex tool better than the Dremel flex tool, I have both,
the RotoZip has more power consistency. 
I simply cut out the shape on the bandsaw, then marked off different feature and height lines, carved.
I am hoping Jordan has some more insight into how to get "flow" into the features.

Lisa


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Torque-a-roo*
> 
> Carved up my kanga for the Torque work cabinet.
> 
> ...


that will make a great looking logo on your TWC, great job


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

*Officially Up and Running*

She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
I was dragging my feet because I don't enjoy calibrating machinery.
Alignment was simple and only took me less than 45 minutes.










The table top is two sheets of MDF stacked. I left the lower one 8 ft and cut the upper one to the length of the bed 79" and butted countertop to it over the cabinet.
I routed the lower table with slots to fit the width of a carriage bolt head with a washer. Then put a second layer on the table of MDF and routed slots between two drilled holes to drop the carriage bolt into.
Homemade T-track.



















I was so excited at how well the Torque preformed routing the slots with my router.
It is like the difference between a wading pool and an Olympic pool. There is so much room, and I can actually see what the router is doing; not to mention I don't have to feed the workpiece into the router or hang onto the router freestyle. I am free !! I set my stops X,Y,Z pulled the arm towards me…..DONE.
This is so amazing and awesome, and my brain has gone wild with all the things I can do now.

I plunked the door frame for the Torque cabinet onto the bed, clamped it down, set my stops, and I routed a recess for the caning I am putting on the door to be covered with Plexiglas. This whole set up and cut took me about ten minutes. It would have been near impossible for me to get this so clean and accurate on my router table.










I put a piece of countertop on the overhang of the lower MDF to use as a place to work. Still working on the drawers for the inside of the cabinet. I took some video of me routing the frame, now I will try to figure out how to upload and edit.

I did myself in for the day…










Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


looks good there girl

and your excitement shines thru

i slept all day myself

glad you are finding fun things to do 
with the work center

is there a shop cleaning attachment ?

i could use one of them lol


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Congratulations on your successful new addition!
You look pooped… and so does your helper!!
Ellen


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Yes !!
There is a broom clip on the end of the table : )

Thanks David,

Lisa


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


WooHoo. Congrats.

"She is all aligned".... I knew the Torque was a girl. I just knew it. Did you get the pink bearing covers?

I am jealous all over,
Steve


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Steve,
Did you notice the big box under my girl ?
It's another Torque just waiting for you to bring her home !!

I actually have someone coming to look at mine and possibly take her home,
but I could order you one…..

Lisa


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Autumn That's really you isn't it ? LOL
Cool work center Lisa


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


congrats…cant wait to see what you do with it….your crew looks might pooped also…i hope your watching the labor laws with them childrens…lol…grzz


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


That is a tiny little baby ma-roww in your lap. So what's its name?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Now that you have it aligned there will be no stopping you… and now that you realise just how easy everything can be with TWC…
Looking forward to the Video… do us proud..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


you and your helper look very excited and antusiastic 
wondering how you look in relaxing mode

the table looks good now a critic rewiew and what to avoid
when throwing one of these beasts together, don´t let Larry come easy to his money…......LOL

congrat´s Lisa

Dennis


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


For some reason my family likes to take pictures of me sleeping in the recliner.
The kitten is Bibby. We adopted her after we rescued her and four others.
She had one eye removed due to a bad infection to both eyes.
Bibby was a keeper because the dogs love her….and we do too.

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback,
Torque on….

Lisa


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Great work Lisa! I'm sure you'll get the Torque to perform lots of "magic" tricks in the coming days. 
Lorna


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


There is no stopping you now Lisa. Your progress looks good.

No more napping, you have work to do!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


ugh… alignments… I don't really care much for those , and I actually need to align and calibrate my lathe. but it seems like it was fairly straight forward and simple to get through for you, and sounds like the TC is going to be a great asset. congrats!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Looks wonderful with a little nap in the 'zoo'.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Kent,
I forgot to send the credit for the hold down slots your way…
EVERYBODY, I STOLE THE TABLE SLOT IDEA FROM KENT !!
Sorry about that.
I am making some cam locks like yours also, I liked that idea.

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


she's starting to come clean

get a bigger light bulb

we'll sweat the whole story 
out of her yet

OK start from the beginning ma'am

what's your real name


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

dustbunny said:


> *Officially Up and Running*
> 
> She is all aligned X, Y, and Z.
> It wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be to align.
> ...


Congratulations on your new baby. Have fun and work safely.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

*Birds Beak Shelving*

About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
So off I went to my shop with video camera in hand and shot this remedial video showing how easy this project was to make. It was more difficult to get the camera and my mouth working at the same time so I think it shows how I really can't do two things at the same time. Hopefully this will get better as I go along.






Here is the final project. It just needs some outside sanding and a couple coats of something to be all complete.
I cut the shelves to size on the table saw with the blade set to 14 degrees. EASY !!
The shelves slide in and out to adjust the height.
The overall size is 18" H x 11 1/2" W x 12" D.



















I plan to use it for sandpaper storage : )

Thanks for looking,

Lisa


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Awesome Lisa. That is a creative way to use your new Torque. Aren't you loving it?
Unfortunately, I'm the only other one in the US that knows how much fun your having.

Thanks for sharing
Kent


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Finally I got to see the baby running, it seems wonderful to work with.
Congratulations.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Wow! That is one nice machine. Looks really easy to run.
I am also impressed with your filming technique!!! Never saw your face once!!!
See you soon.
Ellen


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


good video Lisa even better music in the background tho lol


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Pretty cool machine and nice design! I'm feeling a bit of envy! Nice filming too.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Cool tool for sure.

I still think if you turn that over it will still work and the left over ridges wont collect the dust.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


That is just like the original… I went and had a look at Martha's piece…
Like I said earlier… nice job … and you will improve… it does get easier…
Oh and Kent the ball is back in your court… what will be the feature of your next vid…


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Neat design.


----------



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Great background music, STP. lol


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Wow awesome!
Nicely done Lisa!
That is quite a machine you have there. I had not seen one before. It is a great modern solution to the problem.
Can I borrow it for a few years? ;-)

Thanks for sharing.

Buzz


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Now that is very cool Lisa. You taught me something new today. Very Cool!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Thanks all for the positive feedback.
I purposely did not photo shoot myself, because i don't like my picture taken. Maybe I will overcome this.
The video is not about me anyway, it's about the Torque. That's my excuse….LOL
Thanks again for your support : )

Lisa


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Great Job Lisa and cool video. Ok I want one just a couple problems,no floor space No money. OH well maybe after I win the lottery. )


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


What a great shelving design and great machine to create them! Of course the operator makes it all happen; nice work Lisa!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


Nice job, Lisa. I was waiting to see you in the video with a big smile on your face as the TWC made another sweet project. That is a nice way to set it up with the dovetail cutter.
Thanks for showin the video. I was wanting to see one in action ather than just sawing! That is a nice piece of equipment and it looks to very versatile for making tricky cuts.

Thanks for sharing…..Jim


----------



## houseboat (Dec 12, 2009)

dustbunny said:


> *Birds Beak Shelving*
> 
> About two weeks ago Hopdevil posted a question to the forum about shelving he had seen in the Martha Stewart Magazine. It is called birds beak shelving.
> Well thank you Hopdevil, a gun went off in my head. This would be the perfect project for the Torque WorkCentre.
> ...


If you don't have the great machinery that Liz has, Woodcraft makes something similar called a Sawtooth Shelf System. It's available through Amazon. I am refinishing an old farm cupboard and wanted adjustable shelves but did not want metal uprights and the outer walls were too thin to support much of anything. This system is not as elegant as Liz's but it arrived today, and I think it will work perfectly for what the old cupboard.


----------

